# Question for motivational1 and ShigSpeed about B14 rear upper mounts.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im getting a set of Tein SS coilovers. What do I need to know to find out if you guys' great rear upper mounts will work with them. What are the specs I need? Spring dia., piston dia., ect... I can tell you that the SS coilovers work with Stock B14 rear uppermounts if that helps. After saying that Im guessing that Motivational's "Stock Type" would be the choice. TIA


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

You will need the coil over type mount. It replaces the stock mount and gives you an additional inch of travel.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> *You will need the coil over type mount. It replaces the stock mount and gives you an additional inch of travel. *


Thanks Mike, 
The coilover type , even though the kit is designed to be used with stock rear upper mounts?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

There is no doubt the stock mounts will work. The TEINs are made to do so, But since you will still be using those stock mounts it won't gain you much additional travel.

What Mike is saying is, if you use the ME mounts with your coilovers you'll gain an additional inch of travel.

ME makes both coil-over type mounts and mounts to be used with stock type springs or aftermarket lowering springs.. They are different.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe im confused, doesnt ME make rear upper mounts for both coilovers and lowering springs? Dont both styles of ME mounts give travel? My question was which style ME mount will work if the SS's were designed to use the OEM mounts like a set of lowering springs would.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

What is the diameter of the springs at the top? Maybe the are small on the bottom and taper to the stock diameter at the top. If so then you would need the standard type mount.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Tapered, 70mm(2.75") at the bottom and 90mm(3.5") at the top.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

It will use the standard type mounts than. They will give you an extra 1.25 inches of travel without changing the ride height.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Now it looks like its time to investigate the possibility of GC C/C plates.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

If the front springs are more than 2.5 inches at the top, then the GC c/c plates won't work. They only work for coil overs with 2.5 inch springs.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

They are more than 2.5"(70mm to be exact), but Tein offers 65mm lower spring seats that will fit the thread size/pitch of the front SS damper. Im trying to find out if the front dampers can be converted from 70mm springs to 65mm springs. Since 65mm is about 2.55", would the extra .05" still be too much?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

No, it will be fine.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Scratch that idea. Tein has informed me that the front shell casings are too big for 65mm springs. Oh well it was just a thought anyway. I would have been interesting if it would work, but I wouldnt do it at this stage in the game. For the money it would cost me to covert the fronts and buy 65mm springs i would have been better off getting a different package. This will do me for now as Im sure it will be a huge improvement over Sportlines and OEM dampers. If at a later time I feel I need more for this car I'll just go balls-to-the-wall and get the Advance Design coilovers. I doubt that will happen though, by that time Ill have another project that will be getting the Advance Design coilovers first time around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Can't you just buy their own pillow ball mounts and camber plates? I think they sell the camber plates for less than $150.00. I don't know about the front and rear pillow ball mounts.
Bob


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I do have the Tein front and rear pillow-ball mounts comming with my coilovers. Yes the fronts are camber adj. I just want to try out some different options.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys,
I know this thread has been inactive for over a month now, but it is exactly the discussion I have been looking for. Pat, I'm part of the group buy on the Tein SS, we've interacted on that thread recently. myoung and motivational1, I know you are also experts on B14 suspension.
I have a 98 200SX SE-R that I bought with ME mounts already installed, the stock/lowering spring type. I thought they would have to be chucked when I get the Tein SS coilovers in, but am I correct in saying that you all agreed that the Teins will work with the mounts I have? Pat, in looking at the pictures you posted on the Tein GB thread, I can see how the rear springs taper and increase in diameter at the top.
So, just to confirm, the springs' diameter at the top will allow them to sit well in the standard ME mounts? Thanks, guys.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Just to make sure I get your question answered every where.. The drop-spring type mounts ARE the ones you want to use with the Tein SS kit. 

Mike S..
You remember what you told me you do for me about the mounts???? I wanna try something a little different, Would your coilover mounts work with a 70mm i.d. spring??? Im thinking of converting the tapered rear springs off this kit into straight type. The springs that come with the kit taper from 70mm i.d. at the bottom to 90mm i.d. at the top. I wanna run straight 70mm i.d. You said I just need to send you a pic here it is:


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Pat, you are the man. Thanks for answering my questions... over and over again! I wasn't sure if you were still visiting some of the threads so thats why I asked so many times. Hope it didn't irritate you! 

BTW, is there an advantage to getting the 'straight' style rear springs? Or are you looking at picking up some different spring rates and in doing so converting to those springs? You must autocross or hit the tracks - I wish these were available where I live. I'd love to see what I and my car could do at the limits! Good luck.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, Im interested in messing around with them a bit, its just my nature I guess.


----------

